# Firefox / Thunderbird und der Profilmanager unter Win 7



## Nerma (14. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich habe mir Windows XP und Windows 7 parallel installiert.

In den Ausgaben der PCGH 10/2008 (Seite 115) und 12/2009 (Seite 114) wird beschrieben, wie man auf beiden Ssystemen nur ein Firefox-Profil (und Thunderbird-Profil) benutzen kann.
Mit dem Profilmanager muss man eben sein auf eine andere Festplatte ausgelagertes Profil auswählen.

Unter Windows XP hat das sehr gut geklappt, unter Windows 7 komme ich nicht in den Profilmanager.
Sofern ich in der Suchen-Maske (im Startmenü) die entsprechenden Befehle eingebe (firefox -p; firefox.exe -Profilemanager) startet nicht der Profilmanager, sondern Windows zeigt mir als Suchergebnisse die Verknüpfungen zur normalen Firefox.exe an.
Drücke ich auf Enter, startet folglich der Firefox, nicht der Profilemanager.

Wie kann ich nun den Profilmanager starten?
Ich habe schon mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Firefox.exe geklickt und im Kontext-Menü bzw. unter Eigenschaften nachgesehen, hab dort aber auch keine Möglichkeit gefunden.

Danke für Eure Tips.

LG, Nerma


----------



## ghostadmin (14. April 2010)

Also bei mir funktioniert das ohne Probleme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es müssen alle Firefox Prozesse geschlossen sein bevor sich der Profilmanager startet, sollte dies nicht der Fall sein startet sich nur nochmal ein neues Firefox Fenster.

Das ganze funktioniert auch über das Ausführen Feld:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerma (14. April 2010)

Danke Dir für die Hilfe, hatte beides schon vorher versucht und ne Fehlermeldung erhalten.

Hab ein Backup eingespielt und FF neu installiert, scheint nun zu klappen.

Danke nochmals...


----------



## iGreggy (9. Juni 2010)

Ich würde hier gerne auch eine Frage wegen dem Firefox Profil stellen. Ich hoffe das ist in Ordnung.

Also: vor kurzem habe ich Windows 7 (HP32-bit) neu aufgesetzt und FF installiert. Nun wollte ich mein zuvor gesichertes Profil (C:\Users\Benutzer\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Profiles\FF Nutzer) wieder importieren. 

Das Ganze mit dem Ausführenbefehl firefox.exe -ProfileManager importiert und dabei ein neues Nutzerprofil erstellt. Das ging auch, mache ich FF aber aus und starte ihn paar Minuten später wieder, kommt nur ein weißes Bild und FF schmiert praktisch ab, nichts passiert (habe ein Bild mit angehängt). 

Das ist früher unter Vista und XP nicht passiert, was mich jetzt dann doch überrascht. Es ist halt nervig sich ständig alle Addons neu zu suchen und zu installieren und alles neu zu konfigurieren. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

